# University of Lahore



## angel (Sep 25, 2012)

AOA members!
I am thinking to apply in UOL in DPT,but will I be able to get admission there? Please do tell me about it.I scored 805 marks in F.sc.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Easily, not a problem. But on another note, if you are in Lahore, why aren't you applying in King Edward Medical University for DPT? Or if you are in Rawalpindi, then why not Rawalpindi Medical College?


----------



## angel (Sep 25, 2012)

Actually WajeehBJ the problem is that i didn't appear for mcat,and King Edward require mcat for admission in DPT.By the way i live in Lahore.Can you tell me anything about UOL? I mean is it good studies wise?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I see. University of Lahore is quite good actually. They have a fine faculty, a really organized and beautiful campus and the campus is huge as well. As for studies, it'll be great for you inshaAllah as long as you are someone who can push herself to study. I mean, the faculty there isn't really going to push you to work hard. You yourself will have to take care of that. Apart from that, as far as I know, its a fine university. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

angel said:


> AOA members!
> I am thinking to apply in UOL in DPT,but will I be able to get admission there? Please do tell me about it.I scored 805 marks in F.sc.


FMH & LMDC are much better options for DPT than UOL.


----------



## angel (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot WajeehBJ! Do u have any idea about its merit?


----------



## angel (Sep 25, 2012)

Anas90 i have already applied to FMH,waiting for the interview call! I thought of applying to UOL because i'm not sure whether i am gonna get admission in FMH or not.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

No problem. 
Sorry, don't have an idea about exact merit. But its somewhere around 70%.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

is uol good for mbbs as compared to akhter saeed?


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

I think so..


----------



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

I want your suggestions regarding bds in uol .. I'm one of the top thirty people in the bds merit list which is displayed today.. I need your opinion that should I submit the fee in uol or wait for some other colleges to call me because I have applied in lmdc fmh cmh sharif ..I have lost all hopes now .. Uol is the only option left for me.. Or should I repeat mcat nd try next year??? Please help me guys :'(


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

no idea yr am also confused about uol... no one knows about it even . it does not have good name among other colleges :?


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys whats the fee structure of uol mbbs i hav visited the campus & hostels i would rate them 10/10


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

tution fee 6 lacs... but they dint mention other charges.. whats your merit no. in their list?


----------



## ramsha786 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey people I have a uhs aggregate of 78% and I wanna apply for dpt pharm D and bsc in health sciences cuz the fee for mbbs/bds in private colleges are way more then what I can pay please guide me whats the best college? Do I have a chance? There last dates to appky as well as I think am late though for some colleges please help me out IM STUCK!


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

fahadijaz said:


> I want your suggestions regarding bds in uol .. I'm one of the top thirty people in the bds merit list which is displayed today.. I need your opinion that should I submit the fee in uol or wait for some other colleges to call me because I have applied in lmdc fmh cmh sharif ..I have lost all hopes now .. Uol is the only option left for me.. Or should I repeat mcat nd try next year??? Please help me guys :'(


I think so for u ... Repeat mcat N try next year..... For LMDC if u are in lahore ...


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

hi there, i want to apply in uol for mbbs, my aggregate is 67.06%. do u think i should apply, do i stand any chance?


----------

